# Lamborghini Presents Highly Individualized Super Sports Cars at the Detroit Auto Show



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Sant’Agata Bolognese/Detroit - Alongside the new Gallardo LP 560-4 Spyder, Lamborghini will present two exclusive, highly individualized super sports cars at the 2009 Detroit Auto Show. With a unique, matt-luster paint finish in matt blue and all available special equipment options, this Murciélago LP 640 and Gallardo LP 560-4 demonstrate the virtually limitless possibilities and expert craftsmanship presented through the Ad Personam individualization program by the specialists in Sant’Agata Bolognese.
* Full Story *


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That paint is amazing.


----------



## rcigti02 (Mar 24, 2008)

Is it weird that I find new Audi's more appealing?


----------



## brian8smith (Sep 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i was at there when they backed them onto the platform during set up week and the guy backing the white one on almost backed off the platform.


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Lamborghini Presents Highly Individualized Super Sports C ... ([email protected])*

Gorgeous


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kid Hobo)*

Paint code?


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (S4Bi-T)*

mat brown? sounds nasty. And not the good kinda nasty.


----------



## pltfnn (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dub_IN)*

Anyone find it ironic that they demonstrate their uniqueness program with two cars painted the same color...? Those there are some expensive volkswagens.
-Kelly


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (pltfnn)*

From the article:
"The super sports car brand from Sant’Agata Bolognese is the only auto maker to have mastered the difficult and complex craftsmanship required to work with the matt-luster paint finish."
It is not that hard to do. Wesco paint supply can mix up a single stage with flattener mixed to achieve close to the same results.
HYPE! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kaylexty (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (S4Bi-T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4Bi-T* »_Paint code?









what he said. i want to paint my bike the matte blue


----------

